# .. Trump spends MLK Jr. Day golfing.. [more golf for trump]



## charley (Jan 15, 2018)

*Washington (CNN)*President Donald Trump​appears poised to ignore his own calls for Americans to mark Martin Luther King Jr. Day with "acts of civic work and community service."

Trump is not scheduled to partake in any service projects on the federal holiday he and every other US president have designated as a "day of service" since 1994. Instead, he arrived Monday morning at his golf club in West Palm Beach, Florida.

Trump's noticeably blank public schedule Monday comes as he continued to beat back accusations of racism for referring to countries in Africa as "shithole countries" and rejecting immigration from the African continent and Haiti in favor of immigrants from Norway during a meeting with lawmakers. His reported comments were confirmed by both a Republican senator and Democratic senator present, but Trump has denied making the disparaging remarks.

The last three presidents have often taken part in service projects to mark Martin Luther King Jr. Day. In 2001, President Bill Clinton joined AmeriCorps members to help repair and paint a senior center in Washington. In 2007, President George W. Bush joined volunteers at a local high school who were sending postcards to victims of Hurricane Katrina. For the last Martin Luther King Jr. Day of his presidency, President Barack Obama helped students at a ​local elementary school build planters and plant vegetables for an "MLK Garden" at the school. Trump , who always complained about Obama golfing, saying that 'he [Trump] would never have any time to golf because he would be to busy doing the work of the American people'.

https://youtu.be/claPetUPO7s*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## dagambd (Jan 15, 2018)

This guy is world class shit. It?s funny to me that nfl owners didn?t want him to be a team owner because they knew he was a white trash, con man. But people on the right love him because he ?tells it like it is.? The sad part is, what he says and does is ignorant and stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2018)

dagambd said:


> This guy is world class shit. It?s funny to me that nfl owners didn?t want him to be a team owner because they knew he was a white trash, con man. But people on the right love him because he ?tells it like it is.? The sad part is, what he says and does is ignorant and stupid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




 ... trumpski is a 'world class shit hole'...   #SAD


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2018)

In memory of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. lets talk about trump playing golf


----------



## solidassears (Jan 15, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> In memory of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. lets talk about trump playing golf



It's really too bad that so few people now heard him speak; he was really something to listen to. His niece seems like the only one of his family who has a clue what he was really all about. None of the black leader who were with him then are worth a lick. Jesse Jackson is a disgrace to be associated with Dr King's name. John Lewis is even worse; a disgrace to what Dr King stood and died for.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2018)

charley said:


> ... trumpski is a 'world class shit hole'...   #SAD



but he is still your president!


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2018)

Prince said:


> but he is still your president!





..... not for long...     trumpski   = #SAD SHIT HOLE    ....      ...


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> In memory of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. lets talk about trump playing golf




... ok  ,, good idea...  did you know that the secret service's nickname for trumpy is 'the chin'...


----------



## dagambd (Jan 15, 2018)

The chin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2018)

charley said:


> ..... not for long...     trumpski   = #SAD SHIT HOLE    ....      ...



7 more years.


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2018)

Prince said:


> 7 more years.




....  I both laugh & cringe at the thought,...  having a pathological liar as potus is funny & scary...


----------



## ranger350 (Jan 18, 2018)

could have been worse if Hillary had won.  you would have a liar and a killer.  so I'll take trump any day.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 17, 2018)

Who cares about primates

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2018)

thank god this idiot left.


----------



## ranger350 (Apr 1, 2018)

so what is wrong with playing golf on a federal holiday? isn't that a day off.


----------



## ranger350 (Apr 1, 2018)

you don't want to know what they called Obama !  lol


----------

